# Favorite Gun Company.



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

Colt 1911 for me. :shock:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Somehow, you started a new thread instead of answering the poll.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Beretta


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

RUGER......................... :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Does all of them count???


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Another for Ruger !!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

I vote for Super Soaker!!!!!!! LOL! Kidding. Put me down for Ruger also.


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*GUN*



DennyCrane said:


> Somehow, you started a new thread instead of answering the poll.


Yes,I keep doing that.I need to go back to school.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

KelTec


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

*I own many, from several different manufactuer's, but-*

I'm quickly becoming a big fan of Springfield Armory. I was
issued one of their M-14's during basic training in the United
States Army, and it served me well. So, in my civilian life I
gave their handgins a chance; and I've not been disappointed.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

ruger, 

danny


----------



## moses (May 16, 2006)

*favorite*

Sig Sauer moses


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Glock


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Delta Force likes to start new threads when he replies 

Anyway, here is the original thread...

http://www.handgunforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=521


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*favorite*

there is only one colt others are good but colt set all the standards for every one else to follow


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Favorite Manufacturer*

The firm of Smith & Wesson of course. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

I'll take that good ole American company:

RUGER.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Colt, HK, Glock (in different orders at different times)


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

Beretta


Gary


----------



## RugerDog (May 14, 2006)

Ruger.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

Springfield Armory for me :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

*Almost anything...*

*but a Colt. :shock: *


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Whoa!

The Springfield Armory that made the M-14 is not the same as the current Springfield Armory.

The original Springfield was a government arsenal. The current one is a private company. There is no connection.

The old Springfield armory is now a museum, just down the road from Smith & Wesson.

Bob Wright


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am surprised there are so many ruger fans out there!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Considering relative low cost and the strength of their handguns, I'm not really supprised. I think everyone I know has a Ruger somewhere, although it may not be the one they show off. Rugers (especially revolvers) seem to be the workhorses. They are shooters. :smt068


----------

